# Chinese Sailor Lost Overboard.



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Chinese entrant in this year's Sydney-Hobart has been swept overboard en-route from Vietnam to Bali. missing presumed lost.

Sydney to Hobart race: Chinese sailor presumed dead after falling overboard en route to Australia - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

http://www.scmp.com/sport/china/art...ed-yacht-qualify-sydney-hobart-race-swept-sea


----------

